# Hound-y smell?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. Willow smells like a dog LOL. After living with two dogs who smell like nothing, I don't like it much, haha. Do they lose their odor after switching to raw for a bit? I know she might always smell a bit since she has long ears and droopy lips etc. I wipe those daily with a baby wipe.

Any tips would be great!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I would really guess that once on raw for a decent amount of time she will loose a lot of her smell!!

Brody always smelled like a hound(although growing up with the Basset I didnt hate it!LOL) And now....well he doesnt smell like anything!!:thumb:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

It's just a hound dog thing! Beau smells funny all the time and even after a bath he still has that hound smell.

Welcome to the wonderful world of smelly scent hounds


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> It's just a hound dog thing! Beau smells funny all the time and even after a bath he still has that hound smell.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of smelly scent hounds


It also has a TON to do with how they are fed.

When CB was on KRAPPLE(ie. buy at your local grocery store in the pet isles) food she smelled(I dont really think it is a stink, I love me some nose-rs) FAR worse then when she was in her last year of life and was on grain free!!(and that was even with pretty bad cancer!!)


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Y pit bull smells like a retriever when he is wet, some breeds have specific smell.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've had a basset owner who fed high quality grain free tell me that basset's just had a distinct hound smell :-X Dunno though, I've never sniffed one personally LOL.

Thought it was an odd statement though.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty....if you come down here any time soon.....well you have to PROMISE me to bring her with you!!!

I need to smell Basset soon!!!!!!
(The Beagle that Im swapping over to raw for Tif's BF has a nice hound smell.....but there isnt anything like a Basset!!! All that musk and such!!!)


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Every bassett I've ever met absolutely REEKED. I was going to put this on the list you posted about which dog breed... that I would put in the huge "con" column. :wink: But I really didn't have the heart to... maybe it's just kibble dogs... and surely they smell better on raw. You'll have to report back. I know exactly what you mean... ick :wink: Hopefully raw fixes it!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Lol it doesn't bother me TOO much but I definitely don't like it! Abi you can have ALL her smell.. LOL.

I plan on giving her a bath tonight and using scented shampoo.. normally I use unscented but I don't think the breeds I have (IG and sheltie) are supposed to smell at all.

Plus I plan on making her a snood tomorrow for eating so her ears won't get all raw meat-y!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Lol it doesn't bother me TOO much but I definitely don't like it! Abi you can have ALL her smell.. LOL.
> 
> I plan on giving her a bath tonight and using scented shampoo.. normally I use unscented but I don't think the breeds I have (IG and sheltie) are supposed to smell at all.
> 
> Plus I plan on making her a snood tomorrow for eating so her ears won't get all raw meat-y!


Maybe it's the meat. I spent all one morning looking in all my cabinets underneath for a smell i thought was a godawful mold, until my husband pointed out to me that I hadn't cleaned the top of the counter. It was meat jiuce that smelled so bad.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a feeling food has a TON to do with it. Our old lady (my childhood dog) was on Medi-cal for years and she always had a distinct odor. When I finally switched her to Orijen when she was 14 she lost a lot of her odour.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dogs smell of dog! No matter what i do. We live in the country and they roll in everything, play in the creek, mud and field. 

Houd dogs usualy have a musky smell. Maybe try some water with citrus juice. I mix about 1/4 cup of lime/lemmon juice with a dab of orange extract with 3-4 cups of water. I think it makes them smell good! and the fleas hate the acidicness of the mixture so it helps with that as well!


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

My dogs also have that same houndie smell. I tried new shampoo, Fresh and Clean (fresh scent) by Lambert Kay and they do smell noticeably better!:smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with Abi I love me some hound dog smell. I think she will get better with the raw, Turtle has never smelled to bad Maddie has some what of an oder. Sometimes I think it is worse with older hounds. My Abigail use to have the best hound smell, I would bury my face in her neck and take a big wiff man do I miss that, what I wouldn't give to have that again.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky smelled like a dog pretty bad before switching to raw. My guess is Willow will always smell a bit, but it will be less with eating raw. Lucky still has a bit of a smell, but not nearly as bad as when she was eating kibble. A good bath will always help for a few days! :tongue:


----------

